

What’s That Database Worth? - swohns
http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/11/20/whats-that-database-worth/

======
swohns
PG tweeted about the awesome data usage during the election, and how a book
should be written about it. If anyone else has anything interesting about the
role of big data in the election, I'd love to see it!

